# taking a long time to eat at a sitting



## njdevil13 (Mar 13, 2005)

most days, it takes me a long time to eat clean foods. like today, it took me 45 mins to eat my 7 egg beater/ 1.25 cups of oatmeal. is this a problem? am i taking too long to eat? i would try to eat faster, but it takes me a while to chow down my oats.

i still do wait 2 or 3 hours AFTER(not when i began) im done eating to eat again. hopefully it isnt a prob.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 13, 2005)

njdevil13 said:
			
		

> most days, it takes me a long time to eat clean foods. like today, it took me 45 mins to eat my 7 egg beater/ 1.25 cups of oatmeal. is this a problem? am i taking too long to eat? i would try to eat faster, but it takes me a while to chow down my oats.


Not really an issue - I sometimes take 30 minutes to chow down a meal (but, then again, other times I take 1 minute  )....

Gastric emptying and absorption (depending on the content of your meal) will usually take place over 0.5 to 3 hours anyway (sometimes a little longer... sometimes it will be less) - so you are basically just increasing the time that the absorption of the meal will take place over.

If you are eating for a specific purpose (eg: pre or post workout) then you might want to try to tighten that up a bit - as you want those nutrients then and there....



> i still do wait 2 or 3 hours AFTER(not when i began) im done eating to eat again..


 Waiting 2 to 3 hours is fine too - even if it does take you longer to eat.


----------



## njdevil13 (Mar 13, 2005)

k good. im a long eater..specially with the oats. it took me damn near 50 today...
thanks for info though. pre and postworkout i have really quick, so its not really a prob.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 13, 2005)

Your eating habits remind me of my father.  He doesn't have to worry about overeating, there simply isn't time enough in the day to get it all down.

The meal you listed would take me about 5-10 minutes max.  And that is if I was looking at porn, trying to study, and talking on the phone as well.  Tiny little snack.  That couldn't last more than about 15-20 bites.  I imagine you already know the answer to your qtn.  If you are taking that long, I am sure others have made you aware of it! 

Come to think of it, by the time you finish one meal, I am ready for another.  Maybe that is why I get so damn fat, lol.


----------



## CancerNV (Mar 14, 2005)

Add more milk to your oats.  Itll go down faster.


----------



## njdevil13 (Mar 14, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Your eating habits remind me of my father. He doesn't have to worry about overeating, there simply isn't time enough in the day to get it all down.
> 
> The meal you listed would take me about 5-10 minutes max. And that is if I was looking at porn, trying to study, and talking on the phone as well. Tiny little snack. That couldn't last more than about 15-20 bites. I imagine you already know the answer to your qtn. If you are taking that long, I am sure others have made you aware of it!
> 
> Come to think of it, by the time you finish one meal, I am ready for another. Maybe that is why I get so damn fat, lol.


excuse me that i eat slow. theres no need to flame for taking me that long to eat. i dont like attitude from people. BTW, its more like 50 bites. i hope you know what 1.25 cups of oats looks like. because thats alot of fucking oats.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2005)

njdevil13 said:
			
		

> excuse me that i eat slow. theres no need to flame for taking me that long to eat. i dont like attitude from people. BTW, its more like 50 bites. i hope you know what 1.25 cups of oats looks like. because thats alot of fucking oats.


 I don't think he was flaming you....just adding his .02 in there.  Nothing to angry about.  And for your meal...that would take me a grand total of about 3 minutes to eat honestly.  I put down 10oz of meat and 3 cups DRY oats in no time flat!  I don't spend more then 45minutes a day eating...you spend that much time on one meal.

Now I'm not flaming anyone here...just saying theres no reason to get all angry...he added that he was a fast eater and you said you were a slow one.  Simple and done...no need to come back with your comment saying your meal is so large it takes decades to eat b/c honestly its not that large at all.



			
				CancerNV said:
			
		

> Add more milk to your oats.  Itll go down faster.


   Why is that?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 14, 2005)

njdevil13 said:
			
		

> excuse me that i eat slow. theres no need to flame for taking me that long to eat. i dont like attitude from people. BTW, its more like 50 bites. i hope you know what 1.25 cups of oats looks like. because thats alot of fucking oats.


I didnt see a single spark in that post, let alone a flame!!!

I too am a slow eater, so i simply put my oats+milk+protein powder+natty PB+fruit in a blender and blend into a shake. Easy to make and easy to consume.


----------



## njdevil13 (Mar 14, 2005)

sorry, you are right he didnt flame me. i had a shitty day. shit happens i guess.

my bad.

ive never had oats dry. ive always cooked them. i ll have to try them dry and see if they go down faster. they most likely will.

BTW deadbolt, i read in another post your going to brookdale college? i live like 15 mins away from that lol.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm the same way.  It's just something that you have to work on over time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2005)

njdevil13 said:
			
		

> sorry, you are right he didnt flame me. i had a shitty day. shit happens i guess.
> 
> my bad.
> 
> ...


I don't eat the oats raw...I measure em raw then cook them.  

And no I don't go to brookdale college...I go to a community college for now then I'm transfering to william paterson.  Sorry think you have me and someone else confused


----------



## thajeepster (Mar 14, 2005)

I eat slowly because i like to enjoy my food, I find that if i eat a meal quickly im never satisfied.  But i guess thats just me.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

I eat clean food slow.  A large pizza and a bowl of icecream on the otherhand...


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 14, 2005)

njdevil13 said:
			
		

> excuse me that i eat slow. theres no need to flame for taking me that long to eat. i dont like attitude from people. BTW, its more like 50 bites. i hope you know what 1.25 cups of oats looks like. because thats alot of fucking oats.



No, I wasn't intending that as a flame.  I am used to ragging my dad about his problem quite a bit that is all.  He swears up and down that his eating slower is far better for his digestive system.  I imagine he is right to some degree.

I am also odd man out on portions sizes.  For quite awhile, I used to eat 1-1.5 gallons of oats a day (hey they are cheap).  So ,1.25 cups, no matter how much water is added, just doesn't seem like very much to me.  Different perspectives.  I don't know too many people that dine like I do.


----------



## njdevil13 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> No, I wasn't intending that as a flame. I am used to ragging my dad about his problem quite a bit that is all. He swears up and down that his eating slower is far better for his digestive system. I imagine he is right to some degree.
> 
> I am also odd man out on portions sizes. For quite awhile, I used to eat 1-1.5 gallons of oats a day (hey they are cheap). So ,1.25 cups, no matter how much water is added, just doesn't seem like very much to me. Different perspectives. I don't know too many people that dine like I do.


 a gallon of oats eh. thast quite alot of oats. thats beast.


----------



## njdevil13 (Mar 16, 2005)

i managed to get down my oats faster todaty instead of maybe 25 mins, it took 10-11 mins.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 16, 2005)

njdevil13 said:
			
		

> i managed to get down my oats faster todaty instead of maybe 25 mins, it took 10-11 mins.


----------

